# Yahoo- Intercell AG Partners with Inclinix to Enroll 1800 Volunteers for Phase III Travelers' Diarrhea Vaccine Study (PR Newswire via Yahoo! Finance)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Intercell AG has retained Inclinix, Inc., to recruit volunteers for their Phase III clinical trial of a Travelers' Diarrhea vaccine system.View the full article


----------

